# Great progress with my feral, Pretty!



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We have been letting Pretty into the house in the evenings more and more often, and she is remaining inside for longer periods of time. 

The other day I observed her using the litterbox. Dusty still refuses to use the litterbox. Each time I try to introduce him to it, he behaves as if I am trying to place him in a bucket of water. (_Husband wonders if it reminds him of the cat carrier which he had to go to his neuter appt in_...?)

Tonight, she came inside while Husband was rattling around in the kitchen cupboards. She likes to play with the cat toys and hang out on the kitchen chairs pushed under the table. She also came up to Husband as he sat on the couch and she smelled his hand when he held it out to her. 

When he went to bed, I remained in the recliner watching TV (Dances With Wolves). Pretty investigated the living room thoroughly, walking around my recliner several times and showing interest in me and the kitties on my lap and chest. At one point, she leapt up into the recliner with us and made herself comfortable on my knees and shins for about 5 minutes.

Certainly making progress, and it is making us happy that she is getting more comfortable in the house. 
Wait until summer and I bet she'll REALLY enjoy the air conditioning! :wink:


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Are you going to be keeping her inside? just curious


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe. It depends on if/when she feels comfortable remaining inside. She doesn't like the TV. The sound doesn't bother her, it is the changing pictures she doesn't like.

She and Dusty are our 'barn cats', though we both prefer to keep our kitties indoors after having lost one to the road early in our marriage.

Currently, when she is inside I check on her periodically and if she seems nervous, I open the back door and offer her the chance to go outside and she usually takes it. Sometimes, she will cry and when I go see what she wants, I can tell she is getting nervous and wants out. Regardless, if she keeps asking me to go out, I will let her. When she begins to stop asking to go out, I will stop offering it to her so often and let her remain inside longer and longer. Dusty will still have to be let out, until I have confirmation that he will use the litter boxes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great news, Heidi.


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Awe, that's great!


----------

